# Whats best to clean Windows, and Windowscreen in mh



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi whats the best product to use for cleaning Windows, and Windowsreen in Hymer mh. I used Fenwicks for body. now want another good product please.
Also my Tyres are Mitchelin 215/70/R 15C, it a Hymer B544 1996 on Fiat Ducato, anyone help with what the proper Tyre Pressue should be?
Thank You
Kind Regards
Julie


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Julie,

Check out my recent question on the same problem but for my house. You will find some useful tips:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-39647-.html

Regards

Chris


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

go to the mitchlin web site and email or call with the weight info and they tell you the pressure for each axel as for glass to remove flies oil ect use vinegar in warm water and newspaper 
chapter


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Cleanin Windows*

My dear lady wife was complaining that it was almost impossible to clean the windows without leaving smears using various propriety brands of Window cleaner. My Gran used newspaper and Hot water with Vinegar.
I gave it a try and the results were very good, not perfect but good.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Windows*

Hi

I clean glass windows with warm water, white vinegar and a pair of old Calvins. Buff with newspaper.

For the plastic windows, very mild soapy water and a the undies again. Buff with soft kitchen roll.

Air pressure - as mentioned - available from Michelin on 01782 402000 and ask for the technical man.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Windows*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I clean glass windows with warm water, white vinegar and a pair of old Calvins. Buff with newspaper.
> 
> ...


_What if you wear silk underwear Russell? :lol: :lol:_

That German made pale blue, highly absorbent kitchen cloth is good for mopping up condensation in the morning without leaving too many streaks. You do need to thoroughly wet it and squeeze it out first however, as it doesn't "suck" very well when it's dry.

We keep ours in a poly bag, which protects the glove box from getting soggy and keeps the cloth both clean and damp - ready for next time.

Cheers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cleaning windows*

Silk underwear in this weather! Stroll on....

Come on, keep up, watch more of Aggie and Kim.

Russell


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I want to know how to clean that bit under the Luton, over the windscreen and the top of the windscreen please 

I'll hang on a minute for the answer - I know its out there

Geoff 8)


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have a 2001 fiat and i stand on the bumper and use a soft brush
chapter


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

I use (cannot use "we" here since it's my job not hers) Windex Vinegar and papertowels. And when waterspots get tough, a spray bottle of Lime Away, although I am careful not to let it run down on the rubber seals.

Many suggest using 0000 Steel Wool for waterspots on glass, and I have a wad of it in the "basement", but am too afraid to try it!


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
If the screen is greasy use tooth paste its very fine and won't scratch

Best way is to get the wife/girlfriend to do it if as some have found she can't get rid of the smears then change the woman for a more competent model.

Colin


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

A wife.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> I want to know how to clean that bit under the Luton, over the windscreen and the top of the windscreen please
> 
> I'll hang on a minute for the answer - I know its out there
> 
> Geoff 8)


get one of those extending brushes, dip into the washing liquid slosh it on, turn the brush upside down to do under the luton, and a good push to get into that bit between the luton and windscreen.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I use baby wipes from Asda, cheap and effective

Bubblehead


----------

